# 1911 GI miro compact ?



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone got one? How do you like it? Any problems? I really like the simple look of this model. I have applied for my CCW and want a 3" 1911. It's between the GI and the Kimber Ultra Carry II, but the GI is about $200 cheaper.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

cruzthepug said:


> Anyone got one? How do you like it? Any problems? I really like the simple look of this model. I have applied for my CCW and want a 3" 1911. It's between the GI and the Kimber Ultra Carry II, but the GI is about $200 cheaper.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Save up and get the Kimber. More features and better quality. I had a GI and the sights were pitiful. I was about to spend $150 to change then when I thought to consign the gun and add the $150 to purchase a new Kimber TLE II. It was definitely a good decision. The Kimber shoots and functions much better and the sights a perfect. Plus the checkering on the back strap is another great upgrade.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Any thoughts on the Para Slim Hawg? Not that I'm against the Kimber, I have a full size Kimber and love it, but I always like to try something different :mrgreen:


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I was at the range/gun shop this morning and they had a Kimber Ultra Carry II stainless that I just couldn't pass up. They allowed what I had paid for a .40 Sigma on a trade, took $20 off the price, added a extra mag and threw in a box of Blazer Brass and free range time.


----------

